# We are new Sabre 34 owners...Say Hello!



## FolieADeux (Jul 30, 2013)

We just purchased a 1979 Sabre 34 MK1 AS IS for a "great" price...LOL We knew there were problems and unknowns after being in storage for 6 years...The centerboard is stuck in the up position, and the roller furling is flapping loose. We really need to get up to the top of the mast to see why it is hanging. Hoping the suage has just released, not that the forestay has broken... Any local suggestions for getting to the top of the mast?? just need to take a look to see what the problem is. Thanks


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Folie,

Folks use a bosun's chair attached to the halyard and a dependable buddy on the winch for that. Scares the snot out of me though. You could probably give Sabre a call and see f there in a known problem. They're in Casco, just up the road.

Don


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new boat! I hope any issues are minor and you get many years of pleasure out of her. 

It may be stuck beyond the point of it being useful, but there's a bolt in your bilge that can be removed, and pipe usually stored in the corner of the wet locker that can be used to help push the centerboard down. Have you tried doing that in while in a sling? 

Anyway..best of luck to you!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Congratulations! You purchased a great boat. 

The CB problem is probably a seized cable or broken pulley whee it turns 90 degrees in the bilge. It's bronze and can wear out/ break in half over time.


----------

